# FTP WAGO 750-880 -> Raspberry Pi



## Speedriff (19 November 2014)

Hallo Community!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Habe mich hier neu registriert, in der Hoffnung dass ihr mir vielleicht einem Problem helfen könnt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Für  die Forschung und Entwicklung einer FH (bin Student) habe ich einen  Datenlogger gebastelt, der im Wesentlichen aus einem 750-880  Ethernetcontroller von WAGO, sowie diversen analog-Inputklemmen und  Sensoren besteht. Die Messdateien die der Logger erzeugt, wandern in  Form von CSV-Dateien auf die SD-Karte des Controllers. Soweit, sogut.
Nun sollen mit Hilfe eines Raspberry Pi die Messdatendateien von der SD-Karte des Controllers geholt werden.
Dafür wollte ich den integrierten FTP-Server des Wagos benutzen.
Ich  weiß auch wie ich mit Programmen wie "WinSCP" oder ähnlichen auf den  FTP-Server komme, bzw. dann auf die SD-Karte ("S:\-Laufwerk").
Mit  dem Raspberry klappt es aber nicht. Für den Raspberry nehme ich das  Programm "curlftpfs". Dieses verbindet sich zu einem FTP-Server und  mountet diesen in einen Ordner. Der FTP-Server ist dann quasi im  Dateisystem des Raspberrys integriert und kann wie ein normaler Ordner  benutzt werden. 
Komischerweise klappt das aber nicht in Verbindung  mit dem WAGO-Controller. Wenn ich das versuche, sagt er mir dass der  Verbindungsvorgang erfolgreich war, aber in dem Ordner ist nichts  enthalten obwohl auf den Laufwerken sehr wohl Dateien vorhanden sind.
Unterscheidet  sich der WAGO-FTP-Server irgendwie von anderen FTP-Servern? Sind da  vielleicht zusätzliche Einstellungen oder so nötig?
Vielleicht habt ihr einen Tip für mich, habe bisher im Netz nichts über dieses Thema gefunden...

Viele Grüße,
Chris


----------

